# Disney Buys Lucasfilm for $4.05 Billion, Announces New Star Wars Film



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Maybe Disney will release the original trilogy, unaltered, on blu-ray? Also, with Lucas only consulting on the films, maybe we'll finally get a better Star Wars.


----------

